# Whats up Everyone



## YoungCee (Mar 22, 2013)

My name is Cee, Im a music producer/Aspiring film composer.
Ive been producing for about 10 years and sorta just 
got into film. 
Hope everyone is having a great night. 
Hit me up if you wanna know more.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2013)

Howdy. 

LA,FL,CT


CT?!?!!? :shock:


----------



## YoungCee (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha. CT is Connecticut. its where i was raised. Hows it going.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> Haha. CT is Connecticut.



I know, it's where I live. That's why the :shock:


----------



## YoungCee (Mar 22, 2013)

That's Awesome man what part?


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> That's Awesome man what part?



Norwich. You?


----------



## YoungCee (Mar 22, 2013)

Bloomfield Ct.
Im' actually about to check out your guitar library, i did a demo for orange tree samples. check out it when u get a chance. 
its called Wash Away 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolut ... strawberry

Just scroll down. lol.


----------



## YoungCee (Mar 22, 2013)

Would love to put a demo together for you bro. just checked out your library. Really love the sound of the single notes.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you like the sound, thanks. 

Not in need of any demos, thank you for the offer.


----------

